
Show HN: Free Hugo Theme – Hugo Hero - ninefoxgambit
https://hugo-hero.netlify.com
======
anarchyrucks
Here's my blog[0] using Hugo theme[1] that I made from Greg Davis's blog[2]
theme.

[0] [https://anarchyrucks.github.io](https://anarchyrucks.github.io)

[1]
[https://github.com/anarchyrucks/axis](https://github.com/anarchyrucks/axis)

[2] [https://www.gregnavis.com](https://www.gregnavis.com)

------
wiradikusuma
Nice to see another Hugo theme.

I think Hugo has great potential. Unfortunately, the themes are not as
polished ([https://themes.gohugo.io/](https://themes.gohugo.io/)) I'm sure
people (well, me) are willing to pay for quality themes. I occasionally buy
static themes in ThemeForest and repurpose them for Hugo.

~~~
ninefoxgambit
Well that's what I'm trying to do, build some quality free and premium themes
for Hugo.

There is a real lack of Hugo themes that are more than a blog. This theme at
least shows the potential for building a marketing or smb client side in Hugo.

You can see more of my themes at www.zerostatic.io

I've got a few for Jekyll and Gatsby as well but Hugo is my favourite at the
moment.

------
IloveHN84
Nice thanks, but the top text gets partially covered by the fixed top navbar
on mobile view (Firefox/Android here)

~~~
ninefoxgambit
do you mean the hamburger icon is not clickable when you open the mobile menu.
I'm seeing that occur. I'll fix it. Thanks.

------
ninefoxgambit
Did this post get banned or something. It went from number 2 to not even in
the list. Is that normal?

